# MAC - Fall Color - September 2011



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2011)

Please place all your *MAC Fall Color* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *MAC Fall Color Discussion* for the latest spicy dish:


MAC - MACFall Color Discussion


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2011)

blue storm pigment on my nc20 skin


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2011)

both swatched on my nc20 skin.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2011)

violetta and ruby woo lipstick and c thru lip glass





  	tan pigment, violet pigment and golden olive pigment


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 23, 2011)

L-R: Passionate e/s, Tan p/g, Golden Olive p/g, Feline Khol Power. Fleshpot l/s, Neon Orange l/s, Fusion Pink l/s, Show Orchid l/s, Violetta l/s, Porcelain Pink MSF, Solar Riche Bronzer


----------



## rockin (Jul 23, 2011)

Lipsticks - Fusion Pink, Ruby Woo, Show Orchid
  	Pigments - Golden Olive, Magenta Madness, Neo-orange, Violet













  	Eyeshadow - Shock-a-holic







  	In same order as previously, with Shock-a-holic at far right


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 28, 2011)

MAC Fusion Pink









  	Left Impassioned, Right Fusion Pink


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 28, 2011)

All swatches on NC15 skin  Hope this helps someone!





  	Fusion Pink Lipstick





  	Violetta Lipstick





  	Show Orchid Lipstick





	Ruby Woo Lipstick - a little messy, sorry!





  	Tan Pigment





  	Blue Storm Pigment





  	Neo Orange Pigment





  	Violet Pigment





  	Golden Olive Pigment


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 4, 2011)

Violetta, Show Orchid




  	Violetta Lipstick




  	Show Orchid Lipstick


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 4, 2011)

Golden Olive Pigment


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 4, 2011)

Porcelain Pink MSF


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

Violet Pigment


----------



## Sublim (Sep 5, 2011)

Angel flame quad (on NW20 skin)



 


  	e/s Royale 

  	www.sublimt.se


----------



## Monsy (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## internetchick (Sep 28, 2011)

Lightscapade


----------



## internetchick (Sep 28, 2011)

Later, Starless Night






  	Later, Starless Night


----------



## internetchick (Sep 28, 2011)

*Starless Night, Blue Storm, Emerald Dusk*


----------



## RayannaBanana (Sep 30, 2011)

Did a swatch of Moonlight Night to compare to Emerald Dusk


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 30, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 30, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 30, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 30, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Kimmy13 (Sep 30, 2011)

MAC Lightscapade


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 30, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Sep 30, 2011)

All swatches on NW43/45 skintone


*Top row:* Process Magenta & Rich Purple Chromagraphic pencils, Starless Night and Emerald Dusk pigments, Three Ring Yellow e/s
*Bottom row:* Hi-Def Cyan & Basic Red Chromagraphic pencils, Tan and Blue Storm pigments, Blue Candy e/s






*From Left:* Lightscapade MSF, Porcelain Pink MSF (heavily swatched)


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 1, 2011)

Posted some swatches on my blog that I'd like to share here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 1, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 1, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 1, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 1, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## soco210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Parlor Smoke Quad









  	Ash Violet Fluidline






  	Emerald Dusk Pigment






  	Solar Riche Bronzing Powder


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 3, 2011)

I posted a few more photos and swatches on my blog, so here they are...


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 11, 2011)

Lipstick in *Plum Bright*, MSF in *Lightscapade*


----------

